# I have RO...now what?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Ok so I made the trek to pick up a big jug of RO water for My 5.5 gal crs tank  I also picked up some Mosura Mineral Plus from Igor...

I have My 5.5gal currently with the fluval shrimp sub, and tap water ... 
The tanks readings today were PH between 6.6-6.8, KH 0 and GH 3-4
I want to start using the RO water now for water changes, the tank seems fine for now but I want to try and prolong the life of My substrate, but Im not sure of a few things...
1. do I need to use Prime water conditioner in the RO water before adding it to the tank?

2. I tested the RO water too, PH is between 7.4-7.6, KH 0, and GH 0-1.... should the ph of the RO water be so high? I thought the PH of RO is lower?

3. can I/should I be adding RO water ONLY for water changes with the addition of the Mosura Mineral plus, or should I be adding 50% RO and 50% tap water?

lol thats all My questions for now I think


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey shrimpie, the ph of the R/O should not be higher then 7.0 ph.

I've had to test many water machines across markham to find the right one because they don't always service the filters and I've come across 7.6 ph to 6.0 ph.

In any case it shouldn't make much of a difference since the kH is so low, the soil will buffer it down to 6.8 in no time and easily.

Since you already have tap in there I would do a 30% w/c (drip method) then another 30% next week then 15% every 2 weeks after that. Turn up your co2 a smidge and it should lower your ph faster during the w/c but keep an eye on it. 

Add the mosura according to the label instructions directly to your tank once the w/c is complete. I believe it's 1ml for every 5 liters. GL.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks crystalmethshrimp!

unfortunately its the only RO water fill a bottle machine I can find around Me, and the machine has been there for ages and doesnt even sell bottles to put the water in anymore, so Im sure its not serviced much, I dont drive so Im stuck with that one unless someone knows of a better place downtown...this one is already a bit of a hike with a full bottle of water to carry...
I dont have co2 in My shrimp tank so that should keep it more stable correct? I always use a drip method when doing water changes also  
so after this weeks 30% and next weeks 30% change, then only do a 15% water change every 2 weeks only?(you're talking about ro water only right?)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> thanks crystalmethshrimp!
> 
> unfortunately its the only RO water fill a bottle machine I can find around Me, and the machine has been there for ages and doesnt even sell bottles to put the water in anymore, so Im sure its not serviced much, I dont drive so Im stuck with that one unless someone knows of a better place downtown...this one is already a bit of a hike with a full bottle of water to carry...
> I dont have co2 in My shrimp tank so that should keep it more stable correct? I always use a drip method when doing water changes also
> so after this weeks 30% and next weeks 30% change, then only do a 15% water change every 2 weeks only?(you're talking about ro water only right?)


They usually have a culligans in walmarts and most large chain grocery stores. Just bring a ph tester along with you.

My tank is 100% r/O with mosura mineral plus. I prefer not to use tap after reading on forums that crs live in a low tds environment. However, if your also growing plants then I'd suggest using 1 part tap to 3 parts r/o during w/c since they require the additional minerals.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I will try the 1/3 tap water mix with My ro water  on a hopefully good note I called the company(Nimbus) that services the ro fill-a-bottle machine at yonge/davenport and asked them if they could check and service that machine, that the PH tested very high, and they are looking into the matter and will let me know  

Should i be treating the RO water with Prime water conditioner?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can, get a TDS meter (a handheld one costs under $20). If the TDS of your RO reads 0, then you know it's "clean". It's probably just that the RO membrane is old on the units they use so your TDS is very low between 5 - 10, but not quite 0.

Although, you really don't need 0 TDS water because you're mixing it back with tap anyways.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya i was thinking of getting a tds meter, Igor showed me his tds meter he got at home depot. I checked the canadian tire while I was there but couldnt find one, nor did they have any idea what I was talking about lol 
I couldnt find it online at home depot so ill probably need to call a home depot store and make sure they have one in stock b4 making the trip there by ttc


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I don't think you need one, since you're mixing in with tap water anyways - the minute amount of TDS won't make a difference in a 50:50 mix of tap:RO.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

A tds meter will basically replace needing to test the kh and gh of the water correct? Its new to me lol 
I noticed my mineral supplement mosura stuff said to increase the tds to
150-200ppm


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i noticed a bit of an algae outbreak after using that machine too. I need to go to the menage and see if I can get a 5gal jug filled. 
Doesn't the substrate lower the pH? Toronto tap water is 7.4. 
I bet if you start doing small 5-10% water changes and top ups with the RO water you will have a smooth transition.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The company got back to me and serviced the machine, and they tested and said the tds was 18ppm, but asked me to test again next time I fill up and let them know if theres any problem, was nice of them to get back to me so quickly to fix the issue  
Yes the substrate does lower the ph but it wears out pretty quick with just using tap water, thats why im trying some ro  
Do you use prime water conditioner in RO b4 using it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No need for prime in RO as there's nothing for it to neutralize. You will still need it for fresh tap water however.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok thank u ameekplec!


----------

